# Any Stargate fans on BCAquaria? How about that SGU Finally!



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

I couldnt believe it. So much went down on that ship I'm going to have to watch it again to take it all in. Can't wait till next year.



teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

i was a little pissed at the way the season ended but as you say I'll be there with bells on come next season..LOL


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, being a more linear/continuing show then the other 2 Stargate shows, it allows for some big cliff hangers. Wich really drives people nuts. But keeps them interrested so much that they wish they had a time machine to go into the future just to watch the season opener. lol

jason


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

More of a Stargate Atlantis fan.

I actually bumped into Richard Dean Anderson a few years ago shopping for hiking boots. I told him I loved his show, McGyver, but forgot to mention I also watch Stargate (DOH!!).

Anthony


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i got all the seasons of the original, messed up on the last one and mixed up 2 dvds.... man it sucks when you see shows out of order


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been an originally Stargate (the movie) fan, Then Stargate the series, then Atlantis, and now Stargate Universe.

Of course my favorite series was the original series, but i really enjoyed atlantis. I have enjoyed SGU a bit but no where near the amount of the other two.

I think that because they dont go off world as much it does not make it as interesting, this series is more about the internal affairs and it's a much more serious episode. There does not seem to be the comedic relief characters as there were in the last 2 series which is kind of a downer.

I get really excited when i actually see Colonel Jack O'Neil in one of the episodes because his character had such FUNNY parts, he is always so funny to watch.

I would love to meet him (Richard Dean Anderson) in real life, now if i could only make it to the stargate convensions in vancouver one of these years to meet him AND Amanda Tapping..


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

A couple years back i was working on cleaning the offices at mgm bridge studios and ran into amanda tapping. I was taking out he garbage when she stopped and said hello, i said hello, and told her i loved the show. Now thats a great person. Stopping and saying hello to the lowest man on the rung. I also got to see some of the sets. but not the gate room, they keep that under lock and key all the time.

does any body know if they are releasing all the original series, and atlantis on blu-ray. or has anyone seen it in store some where. Ive got them all on dvd but im in the process of switching over my dvd collection to blu-ray. 

thanks 
Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Baos (Apr 22, 2010)

I like it.. But find it to be very unoriginal.. You can almost make this comparison. 

star trek next generation to stargate sg-1
star trek deep space 9 to stargate atlantis
star trek voyager to stargate universe

Also I find a lot of the stargate story to be weak. impossible odds. One could explain it with ancient intervention. possibly Danial is still an ascended ancient who has chosen his current level of ascension and aids them in the dream on destiny.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

what irked me was 3/4 of the way through their DVD season sets, they changed the box format to slim and the old casing wasn't available.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Baos said:


> I like it.. But find it to be very unoriginal.. You can almost make this comparison.
> 
> star trek next generation to stargate sg-1
> star trek deep space 9 to stargate atlantis
> star trek voyager to stargate universe


that's funny, i have never made that connection till you just said it


----------

